# 07 Orca Bottom Bracket question..



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Just picked up my new frame. Stuuuuuupid question. Is it an italian or english BB??? Need to order the rest of the components. I'll post picks of the build as I progress.

Thanks.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

It's English. Just put '07 Record on mine.


----------



## mcquill (Apr 29, 2003)

*I just bought a used '05 Orca frame..........*

'05 Orca frame... English BB also?
Seatpost is 27.2??

thanks


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

mcquill said:


> '05 Orca frame... English BB also?
> Seatpost is 27.2??
> 
> thanks


For 05, it is also english threading. 27.2 will fit the '05. They changed to 31.6 for the '07+. I have an Easton EC70 from my '05 for sale if you are interested.


----------



## mcquill (Apr 29, 2003)

*27.2mm seatpost sounds interesting....*

[ I have an Easton EC70 from my '05 for sale if you are interested.

Thanks for the answer. EC70 is 300mm ? condition & price?


----------

